# Best Baby Humidifier



## Craigskw (7 mo ago)

I took a chance on this. I like the Levoit brand, I have an air purifier by them. It works great. 
It is so quiet, it doesn't make bubbling or gurgling noises like my Vicks humidifier did. It's a top fill which makes it really easy to pour the water in. It's a perfect size too!


----------

